# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Apr 28, 2018)

Saturday JEOPARDY
Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........  

JEOPARDY – INSECTS
1. ($400) - According to the Smithsonian, the old Ford Woody station  wagons were often infested with these ...
[ what are Termites ?   ]
2. ($1200) - The German type of this ancient household pest is sometimes  mistakenly 
called a water bug ...
[ What is a Cockroach ?    ]
3. ($2000) - These brightly colored insects are sometimes called "Devil's  Darning Needles" ... 
[ what are Dragonflies ?    ]

Double JEOPARDY - WESTERN SONGS
4.($800) - The classic western song that begins "See them tumbling  down...."
[ what is “Tumbling Tumbleweeds”  ?  ]
5. ($2400) – "Hold That Critter Down" is a song about doing this to  animals ...
[ what is Branding ?    ]
6. ($4000) - In Cole Porter's song, the title line that follows "Send me  off forever, but I ask you, please..."
[ what is “Don’t Fence Me In” ?    ]
Final JEOPARDY – MARINE BIOLOGY

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Although some  species of this in the class Asteroidea have more than twenty arms, five is the  usual number... 
[ what is the  Starfish ?  (Acceptable – Sea  Star)  ]


----------

